# Help get me back to Windows 7!!!



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been trying since yesterday to find a safe way to go back to Windows 7 after installing this consumer preview. After losing interest in Windows 8, I thought I could just jump back to Windows 7 but that isn't the case. I never backed up my harddrive, however my files are still intact. I have two harddrives:
1 tb western digital external
and my main 1tb Western Digital Caviar Black drive

My main drive is pretty much full, and the external only has around 500gb or so left, so I'm not sure what to do for installing Windows 7. I've looked at every tutorial to uninstall Windows 8 that I could find, but none seemed to help out. I simply just want to jump back to Windows 7, and delete everything relating to Windows 8. That's it. I have very important files and games I need to play, so I beg of you guys to help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You have to reinstall Windows 7 after you upgraded to Windows 8. Backup your documents first and then reinstall!


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

............that's kinda what I'm doing. I said that in the first post. Once I've reinstalled Windows 7 I just copy the backed up files back the the main drive and then everything will be fine again, right?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, everything should be fine, as a full reinstall of Windows 7 will set the bootloader and everything back to "normal". Of course the only problem is that you will lose all your programs unless you did an image of your drive prior to installing Windows 8.


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

What if I just copy all my files over to another drive? And also, how do I tell which drive Windows 8 is on?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The thing is unless it's an _image_ of the drive, a simple copying of all the files won't do, really. You still have the MBR and whatnot to deal with, which won't copy over with a simple file backup method, and the MBR is crucial to the boot process.

If you go into the Recovery environment for Windows 7 from the install cd, you can run Bootrec with the option _/ScanOS_ and it'll scan your partitions for existing Windows installations. If you want to repair the bootloader (and MBR) so that Windows 7 is loadable you can use some of the other options (like _/RebuildBCD_). Instructions on how to access the Recovery environment as well as how to get to and use Bootrec are in the article linked.


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

So I'm assuming creating a hard drive image is an easier route to solve this issue. How would I go about doing so?


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay so I've backed up Windows 7 and did a clean install. However, I've run into an issue.

I now have 3 different operating systems to choose from on bootup:
Windows 7 (the clean install)
Windows 8 Consumer Preview
Windows 7 (the backup)

I can successfuly startup the back up Windows 7(of which I restored the mbr through the process Microsoft gives on that link you sent) however after logging in the os displays a message that I can barely read and my PC restarts.

I've tried startup repair in the installation dvd and it didn't help.

Help in my situation is much appreciated.


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

Bumping for the greater good.


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

Please, someone respond!!!

So I'm currently making an image of my main hard drive which will be on my external. Hoping I can access all my files successfully. Some help or responses would be more than great right now.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If your important files are backed up then boot off the Windows 7 disk and when you get to the screen that says Uprade or Advanced choose advanced and then choose your main drive (C) and install. Apon reboot there will only be one install.


----------



## The good Doctor (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright all I need help with now is recovering the Windows Old files.
1.) I tried doing so through command prompt in the W7 install disc however I'm not sure if the files in the Old folders are organized correctly since I took them out while tinkering around with ****. I think this may be the issue, and if so then I ask for someone to provide me with information/list of what's in the folders.

2.) I tried using Microsoft's 'Fix It' on this page and it was unsuccessful. It came up reading: "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. contact your support personnel for assistance."

I also have three os's upon bootup:
1.) Windows 7 reinstall
2.) Windows 8
3.) Windows 7 recovered, that has the login screen that I had before and my 1920 x 1080 screen resolution, however those are the only things that were here before that are present in the os.

I NEED TO GET THESE OLD FILES WORKIN' AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! My BF3 sobriety is killing me!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try this How to restore a Windows 7-based computer to a previous Windows installation by using the Windows.old folder


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

The good Doctor said:


> Please, someone respond!!!
> 
> So I'm currently making an image of my main hard drive which will be on my external. Hoping I can access all my files successfully. Some help or responses would be more than great right now.




Be patient we have others to help here and we do this voluntary and do not get paid for it. We all have lives that are more important. Also we have tons of other posts to read and respond to.


----------

